# Do you have a logo for your general contracting business?



## 2epro (Jul 12, 2011)

Post your logos and ideas here.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Been using this one for years. It closely replicates the style of the St. Petersburg city logo where I live. (Also shown here.)

The company name is "Tampa Bay Development Systems, Inc."


----------



## 2epro (Jul 12, 2011)

It reminds me of the IBM logo


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Gosh. How coincidental. :whistling But IBM has more stripes than I do.


----------



## rtztgue (Jul 9, 2010)

*here is mine*

I got mine done at logotournament.com Pretty cool site. You put up a prize of at least $250. then give some ideas of things you like such as mcdonalds logo or starbucks or something.... then people from all over the world submit logos. I had over 100 submissions and the winner was from eastern europe somewhere. They email you the logo files and you release the prize money... pretty slick

The only caution I have is at the end of the contest (5 days or 10 days or so) you do not pick the winner from the submission, the winner is whoever you put in position 1 as you arrange the logos.... luckily I had put my primary choice in that position anyway.


----------



## TJBClassicConst (Mar 11, 2011)

My logo!!!


----------



## keenan993 (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## ACR (Jul 19, 2011)

Have had this logo for a few years now...


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## shesbros (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

48hourslogo.com


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Mine's my avatar :thumbsup: Ususally has the inscription below it:

_"Artisans of Design/Build Remodeling"_


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

here mine


----------



## GoodGuyscc (Jan 2, 2011)

Here's mine


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Working on this one


----------



## ChimneyHill (Apr 10, 2011)

New logo ideas. Looking for some feedback. I'm thinking it is to plain.

















This is the current logo










I might try out logotournament.com. For $250 its probably worth it.


----------



## Alzaim (Dec 2, 2010)

...


----------



## Alzaim (Dec 2, 2010)

I got mine done at 48hourslogo.com for $89... Good service and cheap


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

forgot where I got mine done, it was around 150


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 1, 2011)

Alzaim said:


> I got mine done at 48hourslogo.com for $89... Good service and cheap


Good Job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DSmallwood (May 4, 2011)

*Designed my own*

Having a degree in, and having been a graphic designer for 15 years before starting my GC business, I designed my own...


----------



## DSmallwood (May 4, 2011)

*Prices*

A quick comment on some of the prices you guys paid...that is one reason I no longer do graphic design work. lol.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Hers mine


----------



## Handy Craftsman (Oct 30, 2011)

*Here's mine*

I did this myself.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Logo and Company Names.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Some really nice logo's, - - #6 and #13 are clear standouts, IMO.


----------



## Zendik (Sep 18, 2005)

If anyone has a rough sketch of a logo they want post it and I'll fix it up for you...


----------



## SDC (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## SDC (Jan 12, 2009)

For some reason, I tried to change my avatar to the black one, and now it will not let me upload it, won't let me upload the original one either...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Zendik said:


> If anyone has a rough sketch of a logo they want post it and I'll fix it up for you...


This one.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 26, 2011)

I roll with this one.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

The fiance drew this one up. We're debating on going with a bear paw print too, just because it's simpler and may stand out more..


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> The fiance drew this one up. We're debating on going with a bear paw print too, just because it's simpler and may stand out more..


I like everything but the fish. I think the fish puts it over the edge. If your business was fishing...that'd be a different story.

Maybe replace the fish with a hammer, or level or something.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

My logo.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

<---- my logo


----------



## PoolRepairsOnly (Jan 18, 2012)

*Not a GC logo, but..*








this is for my swimming pool leak detection business :detective: :


----------



## krist (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## The Golden Rule (Dec 13, 2011)

*Logo*

I designed and created our logo with Photoshop. There are some very nice logos on here.....may have to revamp ours.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

<--- Avatar


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

here is mine on my business card


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Mine is also my avatar.just got it.Any comments?


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

looks good, how do you get it on as your avatar?, mine is a pdf and won't let me upload it.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Donohue Const said:


> looks good, how do you get it on as your avatar?, mine is a pdf and won't let me upload it.


Change it to a jpeg or whatever will upload...I've done it but I couldn't tell you how. I bet if you ask a mod you could give it to them and they could fix it.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

thanks, I think i sort of got it now:clap:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's the one we finally settled on for our window & door division.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

my logo...free


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Mine is just a picture of me at work...


----------



## bdoles (Sep 11, 2007)

Mine


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

bdoles said:


> Mine
> 
> View attachment 67264




:thumbsup: Looks nice .


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 6, 2012)

What do you think? Just redesigned this logo recently.


----------

